# Back again



## sara (Jun 29, 2006)

*5 months to go!!!!*

 I haven't been here for a while.. I miss many people here, so I decided to start posting again on Ironmagzine.. I have gained some bodyfat, weight for the last year.. my goal to gain strenght, loose body fat and maintain what I have in muscles... my fiance who is a national level bodybuilder has set up a resaonable goal for me.. he would like me to try competing in a figure show this coming november .. we havn't decided on a show yet, but main thing now, is to look ready and then we will decide .. I will try to post my diet, training everyday 
let the journey begain!!!!


----------



## sara (Jun 29, 2006)

_*June 25'th *_

*Meal 1 *
1/2 cup white rice
5 oz. sirloin steak 

*Meal 2 *
1.5 scoop protein 

*Meal 3* 
3 TBSP Farina 
1.5 Scoop Protein 

*Meal 4*
4 Egg Whites
1 Yolk 

*Meal 5* 
4 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 6 *
4 oz. Chicken 

***** _I get to have 3-4 TBSP Peanut butter throughout the day _


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

Dont like brown rice? And wheres the veggies? Just curious. I wish you the best of luck along the way.


----------



## sara (Jul 2, 2006)

I like brown rice, this is a constructed diet that works for me


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2006)

i would drop peanut butter and add in some flax seed/olive oil.  its much cleaner fat.  Best ratio of fats seems to be 40% monosaturated (Extra virgin olive oil) 30%  polyunsaturated (fish, flax, eggs), 30% saturated (steaks,eggs,butter,ghee).  When doing a higher fat diet make sure you have plenty of vitamin E in your multi vitamin (400 ius) and good source of antioxidents.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 22, 2006)

Rice and Steak for breakfast eh?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Sara 

Welcome back 

I'd comment on your diet if you would like but if it works for you great.  I can't say that I think it's that great though


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey Sara  

Welcome Back


----------



## sara (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks guys!!! I haven't been here forever... I've been busy with school and work and taking care of our new puppy


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

so, how's things been in the past three months? progress?


----------



## sara (Oct 31, 2006)

things been the same, I'm already ok with my shape.. just want to tone up little more .. I have been sick for a while with fever, strep throat.. but now I'm rolling again


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

ouch..had that...a long time ago. Poor thing...musta been miserable. Actualy, had my tonsils out, and I havent' had strep since. 
Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## sara (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks!  Im sure your tonsils surgery was cruel


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Hi Sara
> 
> Welcome back
> 
> I'd comment on your diet if you would like but if it works for you great.  I can't say that I think it's that great though



If I would have said it works for me you still wouldve been on me for how crappy my diet is...sheesh women... 

Only kidding, you offer good advice and I appreciate all I can get.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> If I would have said it works for me you still wouldve been on me for how crappy my diet is...sheesh women...
> 
> Only kidding, you offer good advice and I appreciate all I can get.


Thanks DD 

  I've known Sara for many years.  She and I go way back with the whole dieting thing.  I'm sure she could tell you how many times I've given her the  with her diet.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

I bet I could tell you how many times you have given me that in the past 2 months as well......


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## Mista (Nov 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Rice and Steak for breakfast eh?


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Its a fantastic breakfast IMO. Personally I am old fashion and I like eggs and oats, but hey whatever you like!


----------



## sara (Nov 13, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Thanks DD
> 
> I've known Sara for many years.  She and I go way back with the whole dieting thing.  I'm sure she could tell you how many times I've given her the  with her diet.




More than you know it


----------



## sara (Nov 13, 2006)

well, things have slowed down here and I will start writing in my journal


----------



## sara (Nov 13, 2006)

*11/13/06*

Meal 1 - 1/2 Cup Oats, 1.5 Scoop Protein Shake
Meal 2 - 5 oz. Chicken 
Meal 3 - 1 Can Tuna, 1 Cup Brown Rice, Flax Oil 
Meal 4 - 5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
Meal 5 - 5 oz. Potato, 5 Egg Whites, 1 Yolk 
Meal 6 - 1.5 Scoop Protein Shake

*Training *

_AM _- 30 Minutes Cardio 

Biceps & Triceps 

_PM_ - 30 Minutes Cardio


----------



## Nate K (Nov 13, 2006)

Arm day, uhhhh. GREAT JOB.  You should mash meal 5 up in a bowl and then eat it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2006)

sara said:


> Thanks!  Im sure your tonsils surgery was cruel


Hi Sara!
Was that a typo?: "cruel?"
Heck no! Bad tonsils, BAD! Caused me pain for a LONG time...they got evicted. Time to go!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 13, 2006)

Double D said:


> Its a fantastic breakfast IMO. Personally I am old fashion and I like eggs and oats, but hey whatever you like!



Nutritionally yes, but I prefer eggs/egg whites, oats either in cold milk or cooked, cottage cheese and flax oil.... 

Or sometimes, when I'm in a rush or feel like eating a bit "unhealthy" I make an egg sandwich on toasted whole wheat bread with american cheese and then also cottage cheese and flax oil.


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hi Sara!
> Was that a typo?: "cruel?"
> Heck no! Bad tonsils, BAD! Caused me pain for a LONG time...they got evicted. Time to go!


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2006)

My birthday this saturday.. so, I gotta take a day off from eating clean


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Thought things slowed down, where ya at?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

she's still celebrating her birthday?


----------



## sara (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL!!! I am back this time for good  
I was in South Carolina for Christmas and I am back here


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome back!
Now..get to postin'!


----------



## sara (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll be posting my meals, training and weekend cheatmeal


----------



## sara (Jan 3, 2007)

*Training*

*Monday 1/1/2007*

Chest 

Cardio: 30 minutes treadmill


----------



## sara (Jan 3, 2007)

*Daily Meals*

***** My plan is to follow this meal plan as close as possible.. Saturdays will have 1 cheat meal ... I'll be posting my meals daily along with the training 

*Meal 1 *
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1.5 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 2 *
5 oz. Lean Beef 
5 Fish Oil 

*Meal 3* 
5 oz. Potato 
5 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 4* 
5 oz. Lean Beef
5 Fish Oil 
*
Meal 5 *
1 Cup Rice 
5 oz. Chicken 

*Meal 6 *
1 Scoop Shake 
5 Fish Oil OR 1/2 TBSP Peanut Butter


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Veggies?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2007)

sara said:


> *Monday 1/1/2007*
> 
> Chest
> 
> Cardio: 30 minutes treadmill


Hi Sara! Happy new Year!
um...a little vague on the details.....


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2007)

Iain, Veggies are there sometimes with my no carbs meals 
Burner,  I will be in little more detailed next week with my training.. my fiance and I train together and dont keep a journal anymore


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2007)

*Wednesday *
Back/Biceps 

*Thursday*
Quads


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2007)

Veggies all the time,  the fibre and antioxidants and nutrients are important.


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2007)

Here I am again.. I'm going to start a new journal and keep up with it this time.. I promise


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

You're hawt.


----------

